# Prop1 controller code project



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Control a mess of events, sequences, animations, etc with two inputs on a Prop-1. Hope you like!

http://www.garageofevil.com/tech/prop1_two_button_control.php


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Why would you need a prop1 for manually triggering props? Kinda defeats the purpose of automation, doesn't it? At first I thought you might have wanted to control the SEQUENCES manually, but then I read:
"


> I don't want to sequence the events off of one triggering event. For instance, I don't want to hit a trigger, which then runs a pop-up animation, pauses, then flashes lightning, pause, then a second pop-up, etc."


Which confuses me as to the purpose of this. Could you explain so I understand?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

OK G of E, I see what you did, you made it so you can dial up the event you want with one button and trigger it with the other button. what happens when you want to control lets say event # 14, you would have to push the dial up button 14 times! Its a good idea ,but I think it would be more for a smaller haunt, with few events, but it is a good idea and can see its usefulness. (I am a Control Freak)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Wouldn't it be easier to have just one button for each event? I'm sorry, I'm dense, I still don't get it. I think the Prop1 code is clever though!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Dr Morbius, I think (and correct me if I'm wrong G of E) that the idea is to be able to control your haunt by just using two buttons for every thing, am I right G of E?


----------



## JonnyMac (Apr 5, 2007)

If you post that program in our Prop-1 forum (forums.efx-tek.com) I will show you several tricks to make it more efficient and easier to follow.

Update: I pulled your code into my editor and found a few syntax errors and, I believe, a logic error that will prevent the program from running anything except the lighting crash section. Again, post in our tech forums and I'll help you fix up the code. And I will suggest using a POT input instead of the second button; that way you can simply dial the desired event and then start it -- it's really easy.


----------

